# Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !



## kem2010 (6. August 2010)

*Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*

Hallo Leute möchte momentan nichts genaueres Sagen, hab nen Projekt mit meinem Onkel. Dazu hätte ich aber gern noch einpaar Meinungen von euch.
Sobald es mal getestet wurde kommt natürlich ein ausführlicher Bericht mit Pics....usw!

Aber nun zu euren Meinungen:

Welche Temp. wär zum bsp fürn intel 980 x bei extrem OC, einem Betrieb von 24/7 die optimale Temp. unter last und idle? --> Bitte nur eure Meinungen bezüglich der Temp?

Und die selbe Frage betreffend, GPU (z.b: 3x 480 gtx), NB, FP.......usw?

Es geht mit nicht nur zum Benchen sondern auch um den alltäglichen Gebrauch  ! ! ! 

Möcht einfach eure Traumvostellung wissen bei der ihr sagt, mit diesen Temps wäre es einfach das geilste was es gibt ! ! !


----------



## KingBeike (6. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*

1 Grad über dem Coldbug, sofern vorhanden, um möglichst hohe Taktraten fahren zu können.


----------



## kem2010 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*



KingBeike schrieb:


> Coldbug,


 gibt es da auch Werte für den Coldbug bei Cpus?


----------



## Icke&Er (6. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*



kem2010 schrieb:


> intel 980 x bei extrem OC





kem2010 schrieb:


> Es geht mit nicht nur zum Benchen sondern auch um den alltäglichen Gebrauch  ! ! !


 
Das ist aber ein wiederspruch! Für den normalen Betrieb ist extrem OC sinnfrei! Aber was für Taktraten verstehst du unter Extrem?

Ansonsten:

CPU @ kokü @ ca -50°C    /   Wenns richtig teuer werden soll Cascade
GPU @ Wakü
Mobo und Ram @ Wakü

Bei der Wakü solltest du dan auch einen Chiller verwenden.


PS: Aber Preislich wirst du an die 10 000€ rankommen, ich hoffe das ist dir klar.

MFG


----------



## Patrickclouds (6. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*

so um die -270°C wären schön zu erreichen.
wenn es 5°-10°Kelvin sind is auch net schlimm 

für den alltäglichen gebrauch gibt es chiller, die man in den bestehenden wakü kreislauf integrieren kann.
so kannste die wassertemp knapp über kondenswasserbildung halten und beim benchen auch mal etwas mehr gas geben.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ller-fuer-den-bereich-ohne-kondenswasser.html


----------



## kem2010 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*



> so um die -270°C wären schön zu erreichen.
> wenn es 5°-10°Kelvin sind is auch net schlimm


 hehe, 10° Kelvin meinst da funktioniert noch überhaupt was???? 



> für den alltäglichen gebrauch gibt es chiller, die man in den bestehenden wakü kreislauf integrieren kann.
> so kannste die wassertemp knapp über kondenswasserbildung halten und beim benchen auch mal etwas mehr gas geben.
> Chiller für den +Bereich ohne Kondenswasser


 nein ein Chiller kommt nich in frage, es wird nur einen case geben, ohne irgendwas drumherum!

Jetzt mal im ernst -50° würde mein Ziel überschreiten, aber was haltet ihr von 0 - 10 °, und wie gesagt brauche Werte für den 24 stunden Betrieb! ! ! 

Und nehmt mal an das Kondenswasserproblem ist gelöst!


Einfach eine Temp. das ihr in eurem Case Wünschen würdet! ! !


----------



## -Masterchief- (7. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*

Ähm lol 
Könntest du mal genauere Angaben zu deinem "Projekt" machen 

Wie von Icke&Er schon gesagt 
Dauerhafte Kühlung = CPU@ Kokü oder halt wenn man mehr Geld hat Kaskade
Den Rest (GPU/MB/Ram @Wakü  )


----------



## Superwip (7. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*



> hehe, 10° Kelvin meinst da funktioniert noch überhaupt was????



Ein Phenom II vermutlich ^^

bei dem hat man bis jetzt ja selbst mit flüssigem Helium keinen Coldbug erreicht

b2t- es geht ja nicht um den Phenom II, der i7 hat ja, wenn ich mich recht entsinne einen Coldbug bei ~100K...

Ich weiß nicht genau, was du vorhast; ab spätestens ~ -10°C machen wohl manche Kondis auf einem herkömmlichen MB Probleme; wenn die in deinem Konzept mitgekühlt werden sollen ist wohl in dem Bereich Schluss; wenn es nur um die Chips geht sollte man mit aktueller Hardware schon so auf -50°C oder weniger kommen können, bevor irgendwas Probleme macht, bis dahin gilt: Kälter= besser


----------



## -Masterchief- (7. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*



Superwip schrieb:


> Ein Phenom II vermutlich ^^



Phenom2 FTW 
Ein Phenom2 arbeitet ja noch unter Lhe


----------



## Patrickclouds (7. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*

paar infos wären schonmal wichtig, vor allem um dich selbst zu schützen, bevor du was sinnloses machst 

rechner unter raumtemperatur?
du hast nicht vor die seitenwände des gehäuses mit peltierelementen auszustatten? 
klimaanlage im pc? aber da muss der verflüssiger auf jedenfall außerhalb des gehäuses angebracht werden. verdichter im gehäuse macht auch net soviel sinn.


----------



## kem2010 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*



> paar infos wären schonmal wichtig, vor allem um dich selbst zu schützen, bevor du was sinnloses machst


 eigentlich bin ich noch am anfangsstadion....

 Erstens wird das Gehäuse zwei Schichten haben mit Dämmaterial dazwischen um eine Wärmeleitung von der Umgebung ins innere des Gehäuses zu verhindern (mir ist klar das abdichten nur geringfügig möglich ist!)

Dann kommt eine integrierte Wakü ins Gehäuse!

Das Ziel ist die Raumtemp. im Gehäuse genau auf gleiche Temp runterzukühlen wie die Wakü, um Kondenswasser zu verhindern---> Kondenswasser ensteht ja nur Wenn Warme Luft auf Kalte oberflächen treffen, zudem wird es auch eine starke Luftabfuhr aus dem Gehäuse geben um eventuell eingedrungene Warme Luft abzuführen. und auch noch ein sehr guter Airflow.


----------



## anselm (7. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*



kem2010 schrieb:


> Und nehmt mal an das Kondenswasserproblem ist gelöst!



Edit: Hast ja schon was geschrieben...
[Das klingt ja interessant. 
Willst du die Luft filtern, damit da kein Wasser mehr drin ist? 
Da gibt es so eine Chemiekalie - ein blauer Kristall.
Wenn man den erhitzt und dann irgentwo hinlegt, saugt der das ganze Wasser in seiner Umgebungsluft auf.]

Als Temp für den Dauerbetrieb wäre eine Wakü mit 10°C doch was schönes.


----------



## theLamer (7. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*



> [Das klingt ja interessant.
> Willst du die Luft filtern, damit da kein Wasser mehr drin ist?
> Da gibt es so eine Chemiekalie - ein blauer Kristall.
> Wenn man den erhitzt und dann irgentwo hinlegt, saugt der das ganze Wasser in seiner Umgebungsluft auf.]


Klugscheiß: Kupfersulfat meinst du... 
Ich würde aber eher noch Calciumfluorid nehmen, ich glaube, das wirkt stärker hygroskopisch.


----------



## Rocksteak (7. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*

Dir ist schon bewusst, dass du unter 12k € nicht weit kommst?^^

EDIT: Auf Seite 1 hat das ja schon jemand gesagt 

Aber wenn das nicht nur leere Versprechungen sind, bin ich gespannt.


----------



## anselm (7. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*



theLamer schrieb:


> Klugscheiß: Kupfersulfat meinst du...
> Ich würde aber eher noch Calciumfluorid nehmen, ich glaube, das wirkt stärker hygroskopisch.



Was heißt hier Klugscheiß. 
Ist doch ne nette Idee.


----------



## kem2010 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*



> Dir ist schon bewusst, dass du unter 12k € nicht weit kommst?^^
> 
> EDIT: Auf Seite 1 hat das ja schon jemand gesagt



Also theoretisch bin ich so um die 900 - 1000 €, Bau das Gehäuse auch Komplett selbst. Werde so in zwei Wochen beginnen! Dann könnts ihr auch mitverfolgen! 

Und versprochen es sind keine leere versprechungen  ! ! !


----------



## Superwip (7. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*



theLamer schrieb:


> Ich würde aber eher noch Calciumfluorid nehmen, ich glaube, das wirkt stärker hygroskopisch.


 
Kupfersulfat wird aber blau, wenn es sich mit Wasser sättigt, dadurch weiß man, wann es mal wieder Zeit für eine Aufbereitung ist (könnte man auch mit einem einfachen optischen Sensor verbinden)


----------



## kem2010 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*



> Edit: Hast ja schon was geschrieben...
> [Das klingt ja interessant.
> Willst du die Luft filtern, damit da kein Wasser mehr drin ist?



Also ein Filter kommt rein aber nicht um das wasser zu Filtern sondern davor, die für den airflow in umlauf gebrachte luft wird mit so nem filter versehen um von vornherein trockenluft zu haben!


----------



## Patrickclouds (7. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*

und wie willst du unter raumtemperatur kommen? mit luft?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*



kem2010 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal im ernst -50° würde mein Ziel überschreiten, aber was haltet ihr von 0 - 10 °, und wie gesagt brauche Werte für den 24 stunden Betrieb! ! !



Sinnlos?
Der zusätzliche Takt, der bei 10°C, aber nicht bei 30°C möglich ist, wirst du vermutlich kaum spüren. Den riesen Aufwand (sowohl zeitlich wie finanziell wie auch beim Stromverbrauch) zur Kühlung unter Raumtemperatur und Verhinderung von Kondenswasser dagegen sehr deutlich.





theLamer schrieb:


> Klugscheiß: Kupfersulfat meinst du...
> Ich würde aber eher noch Calciumfluorid nehmen, ich glaube, das wirkt stärker hygroskopisch.



Normalerweise nimmt man entsprechende Silicagele, die sind zwar nicht ganz so aggressiv, aber vollkommen ausreichend und leicht regenerierbar. Die früher verwendeten Farbstoffe waren in trockenem Zustand auch blau, vermutlich meint er das (auch wenns keine "Kristalle" sind).
Mitlerweile wurden die aber wegen Giftigkeit verboten, die neuen Farbe gehts ins gelblich/orange.


----------



## Rocksteak (7. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*

Ich würde auch zu Silicagelen raten (wer nicht weiß was das ist: Das sind die farblosen Kugeln in kleinen Säckchen, wie man sie zB in Schuhkartons aber auch in manchen Hardware-Packungen findet).


----------



## Patrickclouds (7. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*

durch was wird der innenraum gekühlt 
ne wakü allein kommt nicht unter raumtemperatur 

die einfachste lösung ist so eine benchbox die über thermostat gesteuert wird:
Malle´s Bench-Box

erst ab -25°C machen manche boards probleme. in die kiste einfach katzenstreu um die feuchtigkeit zu binden. alternativ die box luftdicht versiegeln, dazu evtl die stromanschlüsse steckbar machen und dann vakkum ziehn.
da haste dann kalt und kein kondenswasser. 
deine lösung ist mir wirklich nicht klar wie du auf 0-10°C kommen willst wenn die raumtemperatur bei 25°C liegt  vor allem macht es keinen sinn luft in den rechner reinzulassen, wenn diese wärmer ist als die gehäuse innentemperatur. da musst du doch unnötig energie aufwenden um diese wieder abzukühlen 
lieber gleich luftdicht versiegeln und kein loch um luft nach außen zu führen. im kühlschrank ist auch kein loch nach außen


----------



## kem2010 (7. August 2010)

> or allem macht es keinen sinn luft in den rechner reinzulassen, wenn diese wärmer ist als die gehäuse innentemperatur. da musst du doch unnötig energie aufwenden um diese wieder abzukühlen



eigentlich sollte theoretisch gar keine luft von außen nach innen kommen, den die einzige "Öffnung" von außen nach innen werden 4 Lüfter sein die die kaltluft von innen nach außen befördern. 

theoretisch gehe ich davon aus das wenn ein  Lüfter nach außen bläßt, keine Warme Luft hinen Strömen kann bzw das der Temperaturaustausch minimal ist!



> und wie willst du unter raumtemperatur kommen? mit luft?



Nein nicht nur, selbst gebautes Kühlsystem (fehlt noch ein feinschliff)!



> Sinnlos?
> Der zusätzliche Takt, der bei 10°C, aber nicht bei 30°C möglich ist, wirst du vermutlich kaum spüren. Den riesen Aufwand (sowohl zeitlich wie finanziell wie auch beim Stromverbrauch) zur Kühlung unter Raumtemperatur und Verhinderung von Kondenswasser dagegen sehr deutlich.



Der eigentliche Grund für mein Projekt war, das ich einfach nach einem Gehäuse gesucht habe mit "sehr guter Kühlung"......usw! Mal ehrlich es gibt doch keine momentane Kühlmetode bei der man für denn Dauerbetrieb sagen kann, dass ist die beste Lösung(unter 400€)!

Die Temps auch bei wakü waren so um die 30°, und deswegen hab ich gedacht wieso nicht ein Gehäuse mit dem man sowohl bei der wakü und innentemp im Gehäuse auf 5° bzw 10° kommt. Und ich Glaub schon das da ein Unterschied ist ob mit einer Wassertemperatur von 25 - 30 ° eine Grafikkarte kühle der zum teil 90° werden kann, oder wenn ich mit einer Wassertemp. mit 5 -  10° kühle! oder liege ich da komplett daneben ?????


----------



## Patrickclouds (7. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*

und auf welchem prinzip basiert das kühlsystem?

kompressor?
peltier?


----------



## kem2010 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*

kompressor und einem speziellen motor, aber die namen kennt mein Onkel!


----------



## zøtac (7. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*

Also Temps über 0°C sind nicht für extrem OC geeignet, nicht weil die Komponenten zu Heiß werden, sondern weil sie einfach nicht mehr weiter gehen im + bereich. 
Hab ich selbst erlebt. Ich hab mit Wakü+Eis mein Prozessor auf 19°C gekühlt und ich hab grade mal 40Mhz mehr bekommen als mit 40°C


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*



kem2010 schrieb:


> eigentlich sollte theoretisch gar keine luft von außen nach innen kommen, den die einzige "Öffnung" von außen nach innen werden 4 Lüfter sein die die kaltluft von innen nach außen befördern.
> 
> theoretisch gehe ich davon aus das wenn ein  Lüfter nach außen bläßt, keine Warme Luft hinen Strömen kann bzw das der Temperaturaustausch minimal ist!



Lüfter können nicht nach außen blasen, wenn keine Luft nachströmt.



> Der eigentliche Grund für mein Projekt war, das ich einfach nach einem Gehäuse gesucht habe mit "sehr guter Kühlung"......usw! Mal ehrlich es gibt doch keine momentane Kühlmetode bei der man für denn Dauerbetrieb sagen kann, dass ist die beste Lösung(unter 400€)!



Das mag daran liegen, dass es kein technisches Konzept oder auch nur eine physikalische Grundlage für DIE beste Kühlung gibt. Alle machen entweder Geräusche und verbrauchen Energie oder kühlen nicht wirklich gut. Wo man die Prioritäten setzt, muss man selber wissen.



> Die Temps auch bei wakü waren so um die 30°, und deswegen hab ich gedacht wieso nicht ein Gehäuse mit dem man sowohl bei der wakü und innentemp im Gehäuse auf 5° bzw 10° kommt. Und ich Glaub schon das da ein Unterschied ist ob mit einer Wassertemperatur von 25 - 30 ° eine Grafikkarte kühle der zum teil 90° werden kann, oder wenn ich mit einer Wassertemp. mit 5 -  10° kühle! oder liege ich da komplett daneben ?????



Sicherlich ist das ein Unterschied. Aber ist es ein spürbarer Unterschied?
Wieviel hat sich das OC-Potential der Karte denn allein durch die Absenkung der Temperatur um 60K verbessert? Mit einer weiteren Absenkung um 20K wirst du wesentlich weniger erreichen, mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht mal 1/3 der vorherigen Verbesserung.


----------



## Patrickclouds (7. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*

meinst du kompressor mit einem besonderen motor?

rollkolben verdichter
kannst auch hubkolbenverdichter nehmen, die werden dann sogar noch ordentlich mitgekühlt
so ein rollkolben glüht nämlich ganz ordentlich


----------



## kem2010 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*

ich glaub es ist ein lamellenmotor oder so, aber wie gesagt mein onkel weiß dann genau wie der heißt...


----------



## Gast XXXXX (11. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*

hmm bin ja ma echt gespannt was dabei rummkommt. 
Und dachtest dir hey ich baue eine kühlung die unsinnig ist und dein onkel sagt hey da mach ich mit? LOL!

Dicke Kokü auf die CPU den rest Wasserkühlung und OC@ alltag sollte kein problem sein^^

Was ma was krasses wäre Komplett kokü^^


----------



## GrossmeisterB (11. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*

Also Möglichkeit 1:
CPU@KoKü
VGA, Board, RAM@WaKü

Möglichkeit 2:
CPU@KoKü
VGA@KoKü
Board, RAM@WaKü

Ist aber alles für den "Dauerbetrieb" eher weniger geeignet, es sei denn du hast einen besonders günstigen Kurs für elektrischen Strom 

Ich denke eine "handelsübliche" WaKü für CPU, VGA und Board/RAM, und fertig ist die Geschichte! Damit lässt sich ordentlich übertakten, es läuft schön leise und kühl ist es auch noch!


----------



## UnnerveD (11. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*

Baust dir einfach eine Reihe von 2-4 Mora3 mit je 4 180er Lüftern auf und schon hast du Temperaturen unweit der Umgebungsluft und sparst dir eine Menge Geld und Nerven (verglichen mit deinen anderen Vorhaben)

MfG


----------



## kem2010 (11. August 2010)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> Baust dir einfach eine Reihe von 2-4 Mora3 mit je 4 180er Lüftern auf und schon hast du Temperaturen unweit der Umgebungsluft und sparst dir eine Menge Geld und Nerven (verglichen mit deinen anderen Vorhaben)
> 
> MfG



Naja da müsste ich ja ein extrem großes Gehäuse bauen um 2-4 Mora darin zu integrieren!

Der Grundgedanke von mir war das ich alles in einem Gehäuse unterbringen kann!

Aber ich werd euch mal ne skizze von meinem vorhaben fertigen, damit man es überhaupt nachvolziehen kann! Kommt aber erst morgen, hab heut nähmlich ne 6 stündige fahrt vor mir ! ! !


----------



## Patrickclouds (11. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*

man könnte auch einen starken chiller nehmen für cpu, grafikkarten.

ob board und ram heute wirklich noch per wakü mitgekühlt werden müssen sei mal dahingestellt, aber könnte man auch noch integerieren.
so ein starker chiller könnte dann 1kw abwärme bei -35°C abführen 
so hätte man nur eine einzige kühlung


----------



## Nixtreme (11. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*

Ich find den Titel etwas reißerisch 
Unter "Bestes Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten" versteh ich etwas mit dem Montierungsaufwand eines Boxed-Kühlers, Temperaturen einer Wakü zum Preis eines Mugen 2 

Sorum ist wieder einmal "nur" eine Xtreme-Kühlung für viel Geld


----------



## Rocksteak (11. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*



Nixtreme schrieb:


> Unter "Bestes Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten" versteh ich etwas mit dem Montierungsaufwand eines Boxed-Kühlers



Lass dich da mal nicht täuschen xD Der 65nm Quadcore Lüfter von Intel hat mir schon einige Viertelstunden kostbarer Zeit geraubt


----------



## Patrickclouds (11. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*

am unkompliziertesten ist ein chiller, den du einfach an der stelle wo zuvor der radiator war in den kreislauf einbindest.
darfst halt nicht allzuweit unter raumtemperatur gehen weil sonst die gefahr von kondenswasser besteht und du alles dämmen müsstest.
oder du nimmst so eine benchbox wie ich schon zuvor gepostet hatte und legst dort den rechner rein.


----------



## kem2010 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*

wo gibts denn so ne benchbox????


----------



## Patrickclouds (11. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*

Malle´s Bench-Box

selbst bauen. wenn dein onkel eh die kühlung bauen wollte, dann kannste auch so ne benchbox bauen lassen. musst aber genug leistung einkalkulieren und dementsprechend alles auslegen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*



kem2010 schrieb:


> Naja da müsste ich ja ein extrem großes Gehäuse bauen um 2-4 Mora darin zu integrieren!
> 
> Der Grundgedanke von mir war das ich alles in einem Gehäuse unterbringen kann!



2-4 Mora sind auch nicht nötig, um mit einer Wakü in die Nähe der Raumtemperatur zu kommen, wenn du die gleiche Belüftung nutzt, die du mit einem Kompressor brauchst, um niedrige Temperaturen zu erreichen. Denn am Ende muss die Wärme so oder so an die Luft abgegeben werden und wenn man den Platzverbrauch des eigentlichen Kompressors für zusätzliche Radiatorfläche nutzt, dann sollte das unterm Strich mindestens genauso viel Kühlleistung bringen, wie die leicht höhere Abgabetemperatur des Kompressors auf kleinerer Fläche abzüglich der Kompressorabwärme.
Es wird halt nur laut - so oder so. Mit Kompressor wird es an einigen Stellen ein bißchen kälter, im Gegenzug aber viel teurer, stromhungriger und aufwendiger.


----------



## isulk (16. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*

Und gibt es schon was neues zu berichten?


----------



## kem2010 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*

Sorry das ich solange warten ließ, hier ist mal eine grobe skizze.

villeicht n'paar infos wie ich mir das vorstelle....

-Gehäuse: die box ist quasi ein doppelschichtiges Box, das Quasi im Gehäuse ist! 
-Nt, Fp, werden wie bei nem Lian Li in ein darüber liegendes Fach im Gehäuse kommen


----------



## Patrickclouds (17. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*

wieso machst du den radiator da oben hin. gehört der net vorne in die kühlkammer?

und wo gibt der kompressor die wärme hin ab?


----------



## kem2010 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*

in der kühlkammer möch ich keine wärmeentwicklung haben, außern dem kompressor--> wobei der das nur ein minikompressor sein sollte (wärmeentwicklung sollte gering sein, wenn nicht muss ich ich halt auch nochmal kühlen, oder ne eigene kühlkammer wie beim radi, nur das die unten sein wird)
, weil man für diesen Lammellenmotor nicht viel druck braucht, glaub 1 bar ist schon optimal!


----------



## art90 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*

sind die roten dinger lüfter? wenn ja macht das ganze wenig sinn. in den kühlraum strömt ja gar keine frischluft...
oder versuchst du ein vakuum mithilfe von lüftern zu erreichen?


----------



## kem2010 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*

ja die roten dinger sind Lüfter!
wieso sollte in den kühlraum FRISCHE Luft ??? 
und mit den Lüftern hab ich kein vakuum vor sonder einen kalten Luftsrom nach außen.


----------



## Pixelplanet (18. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*



kem2010 schrieb:


> ja die roten dinger sind Lüfter!
> wieso sollte in den kühlraum FRISCHE Luft ???
> und mit den Lüftern hab ich kein vakuum vor sonder einen kalten Luftsrom nach außen.


 

ein paar Seiten weiter vorne wurde schonmal geschrieben das da garkein luftstrom nahc außen ist

wo soll die Luft den herkommen ?

mit dieser Bauweise erzeugst du im inneren Unterdruck und killst in kürzesterzeit die Lüfter weil die richtig Arbeite haben die nachströmende luft raus zu halten


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*

Die Lüfter würden das schon aushalten - die können ja eh keinen großen Druck aufbauen. Aber es würde einfach keinen Sinn ergeben. Genauso wie die Wakü auf der Zeichnung. Was für einen Sinn macht es, die Luft im Gehäuse mit viel Aufwand runterzukühlen, wenn man mit dieser Luft gar nichts kühlt?


----------



## schlappe89 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*

Die Skizze sieht gut aus aber ich hab schon ein bisschen geschmunzelt.

"Es soll alles in ein Gehäue passen."

Und dann nimmst du mit das größte Gehäuse das es gibt ^^


----------



## Patrickclouds (19. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*

ich versteh nicht wie dieser lamellenmotor und der kühlkörper vorne funktionieren soll. wird da keine abwärme erzeugt die irgendwo abgeführt werden muss?

würde das ganze anders machen. 
nimmst nen kompressor und wärmetauscher (verflüssiger), als verdampfer einen plattenwärmetauscher und damit direkt das wasser kühlen. 
nennt sich dann chiller und ist deutlich effizienter als irgendwelche kalte luft über die luft weiter zu leiten und dann den radiator zu kühlen.
wenn du genug leistung hast baust du noch nen luftverdampfer ein und kühlst damit den innenraum des rechners.
gehäuse schön dämmen und den verflüssiger natürlich außerhalb des gehäuses anbringen.


----------



## kem2010 (19. August 2010)

> Was für einen Sinn macht es, die Luft im Gehäuse mit viel Aufwand runterzukühlen, wenn man mit dieser Luft gar nichts kühlt?


die raumtemperatur im gehäuse sollte die gleiche temp wie schläuche haben, damit sich eben kein kondenswasser bildet, gekühlt wird ja mit der wakü!



> ich versteh nicht wie dieser lamellenmotor und der kühlkörper vorne funktionieren soll. wird da keine abwärme erzeugt die irgendwo abgeführt werden muss?


 das funktionsprinziep ist dies: dieser motor braucht einen bestimmten druck das ihm von einer seite eingeführt werden soll, und da soll 1 bar auch schon genügen, die luft was dann von der anderen seite rauskommt soll dan laut meinem Onk. *extrem* kühl sein, sodass man eben mit "wenig aufwand" so ein alu kühlkörper auf die gewünschte temp. runterkühlen kann, dieser wiederum die kühlkammer kühlt.

ehrlich gesagt hab ich noch den richtigen minikompressor nicht gefunden(momentan keine zeit) und weiß nicht wieviel abwärme der produziert.



> nimmst nen kompressor und wärmetauscher (verflüssiger), als verdampfer einen plattenwärmetauscher und damit direkt das wasser kühlen.
> nennt sich dann chiller und ist deutlich effizienter als irgendwelche kalte luft über die luft weiter zu leiten und dann den radiator zu kühlen.


Solche Methoden sind sicher sehr effektiv, aber man muss dann halt was extern aufbauen, mein ziel ist es alles in nem gehäuse zu haben, natürlich mit einer akzeptablen größe!! !



> baust du noch nen luftverdampfer ein und kühlst damit den innenraum des rechners.


über google find ich ja riesige teile bezüglich eines luftverdampfers, ne idee wo ich sowas nbischen kleiner finde, oder baut man sowas????


----------



## VVeisserRabe (19. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*

*geld nehm und verbrenn*
Mit nem chiller und einem dichten gehäuse (in dem du luftentfeuchter ala katzenstreu, reis oder son chemiezeug hast) und gut is

N dichtes gehäuse wär z.B. von rittal zu bekommen muss halt ip54 sein, die kabel führst du mit pg verschraubungen oder harting steckern nach aussen, is zwar auch nicht ganz günstig aber du kannst es recht kompakt machen und rittal bietet auch klimageräte für ihre schaltschränke an (obwohl die sauteuer sind)


----------



## Perry (19. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*

Wenn du was zum Luft trocknen willst, dann besorg dir Silikagel Perlen, die kannst du einfach für ein bis zwei Stunden bei ca. 200° in den Backofen geben und die müssten wieder regeneriert sein. Die großen Helden die dir Kupfersulfat vorgeschlagen haben, solltest du in diesem Fall tunlichst ignorieren. Kupfersulfat ist sehr giftig und muss als Sondermüll entsorgt werden, da es Gewässerschädigend ist, auch wenn es sich einfach in Wasser auflösen läßt. Wenn du das Zeug in den Abfluss schüttest verrecken die Bakterien in den Klärwerken.


----------



## Larson (19. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*



kem2010 schrieb:


> das funktionsprinziep ist dies: dieser motor braucht einen bestimmten druck das ihm von einer seite eingeführt werden soll, und da soll 1 bar auch schon genügen, die luft was dann von der anderen seite rauskommt soll dan laut meinem Onk. *extrem* kühl sein, sodass man eben mit "wenig aufwand" so ein alu kühlkörper auf die gewünschte temp. runterkühlen kann, dieser wiederum die kühlkammer kühlt.
> 
> ehrlich gesagt hab ich noch den richtigen minikompressor nicht gefunden(momentan keine zeit) und weiß nicht wieviel abwärme der produziert.



Wie jetzt? 

Auf der einen Seite bläst du Luft ein, der Motor dreht sich, und auf der anderen Seite kommt kalte Luft heraus?

Das will ich sehn!!!


----------



## kem2010 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*



> Wie jetzt?
> 
> Auf der einen Seite bläst du Luft ein, der Motor dreht sich, und auf der anderen Seite kommt kalte Luft heraus?
> 
> Das will ich sehn!!!



Hehe nicht so, bei der seite wo man den komp. anschließt baut sich zuerst druck auf, mit diesem permanenten druck, gibts ne  sehr hohe umdrehung und je schneller die luft die herauskommt desto kühler ist sie!


----------



## Patrickclouds (19. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*

als verdampfer kannste sowas nehmen:
Verflüssiger "Standard", - Kältetechnik-Shop
aber dann musst du den verflüssiger extern platzieren. von eco gibt es auch größere aber schmale verdampfer


----------



## Bodmi (19. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*



kem2010 schrieb:


> Hehe nicht so, bei der seite wo man den komp. anschließt baut sich zuerst druck auf, mit diesem permanenten druck, gibts ne  sehr hohe umdrehung und je schneller die luft die herauskommt desto kühler ist sie!



Also wenn ich das jetz richtig kapiere, du gedfenkst luft kühler zu machen nur dadurchd as du sie bewegst?? 

Evt hab ichh dich auch falsch verstanden, aber falls das so sein sollte, dann solltest du besser nochmal innen Physikuntericht


----------



## Patrickclouds (19. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*

ich hab mich auch schon gefragt ob der topic titel noch so passend ist


----------



## Phenom2 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*

Hi,

warum baust du das nicht einfach so?

Selbst das wird um einiges effektiver sein 


Lg,
phenom2


----------



## Larson (20. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*

Also, ich hab mich mal schlau gemacht was so ein Lamellenmotor überhaupt macht. Dann hab ich entdeckt das die in Druckluftbetriebenen Bohrmaschinen benutzt werden. Da wir die in der Firma haben, hab ich kurzer Hand eine hergeholt und mir "Dein Kühlkonzept" genauer angeschaut. 

Was ich festgestellt habe:

1.) Der Motor an sich wird kalt, da bei der Ausdehnung der Luft, die Wärmeenergie der Umgebung aufgenommen wird.

2.) Umso mehr ich den Motor belaste, umso kälter wird er.

3.) Die Luft die herausströmt, ist meiner Meinung nach wärmer als die, die hinein strömt. (Physik)

4.) Das Ding ist sch*** laut und verbraucht unmengen Druckluft in kürzerster Zeit.

Daher glaube ich nicht, dass das funktioniert.

Aber ich lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren.
Viel Glück


----------



## VVeisserRabe (20. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*

Die physikalische grundlage ist ja die dass sich expandierende gase abkühlen, warum kaufst du dir nicht einfach einen kompressor der ins gehäuse bläst? Der kompressor kann irgendwo stehen wo du ihn nicht hörst und du legst nen luftschlauch zum pc


----------



## Timmynator (20. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*

Das wird daran scheitern, dass er alles in einem Case haben will. Auch wenn andere Lösungsvorschläge effektiver und weniger aufwändig klingen...


----------



## 4clocker (20. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*

Kauf dir doch einfach so nen kleinen Red Bull Kühlschrank wie sie auf Party`s immer rum stehen.
Da baust du deine Hardware dann rein plus irgend ein Granulat das die Luftfeuchtigkeit niedrig hält.
Türe zu und schon ist das ganze kalt und luftdicht verpackt


----------



## Patrickclouds (20. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*

nur das ein kühlschrank nicht für zig hundert watt abwärme die ein rechner verursacht ausgelegt ist. der kühlschrank ist da total überfordert.


----------



## Superwip (20. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*

Ich würde einfach auf eine normale, gute WaKü+ Chiller setzen, mehr kann man doch eigentlich garnicht brauchen...

Kühlschrank ist auch keine unbedingt schlechte Idee, ein "kleiner" Kühlschrank ist aber wohl der falsche Ansatz, da kleine Kühlschränke auch wenig Kühlleistung haben

Es gibt durchaus einige erfolgreiche Kühlschrankkühlungen, bei denen der Kühlschrank meist als Chiller dient und indirekt eine Kühlflüssigkeit (Wasser oder Fostschutz o.Ä., für < 0°C, die so leicht erreicht werden) über die  in der Flüssigkeit versenken Kühlschleifen gekühlt wird; mit etwas Bastelei und einem mittelgroßen Kühlschrank geht das auch in (oder an der Außenwand angeschraubt) einem größeren Gehäuse; Nachteil: Kondenswasserprobleme wie bei einem normalen Chiller, viel Bastelaufwand, längere Anlaufzeiten (einige Minuten bis über eine Stunde, je nachdem wir das ganze konkret umgesetzt wurde), bis nach dem Einschalten auch die gewünschten niedrigen Temperaturen erreicht wurden


----------



## kem2010 (20. August 2010)

> Also, ich hab mich mal schlau gemacht was so ein Lamellenmotor überhaupt macht. Dann hab ich entdeckt das die in Druckluftbetriebenen Bohrmaschinen benutzt werden. Da wir die in der Firma haben, hab ich kurzer Hand eine hergeholt und mir "Dein Kühlkonzept" genauer angeschaut.
> 
> Was ich festgestellt habe:
> 
> ...



Danke für diesen feedback, naja am anfang wollt ich auch die komponenten von einem kühlschrank in die kühlkammer integrieren, aber mein onkel meinte das die sache mit dem lamellenmotor effektiver ist, weil er anscheinend schon mehrmals mit denen zu tun gehabt haben soll...?!?!?!?!?!



> Es gibt durchaus einige erfolgreiche Kühlschrankkühlungen, bei denen der Kühlschrank meist als Chiller dient und indirekt eine Kühlflüssigkeit (Wasser oder Fostschutz o.Ä., für < 0°C, die so leicht erreicht werden) über die in der Flüssigkeit versenken Kühlschleifen gekühlt wird; mit etwas Bastelei und einem mittelgroßen Kühlschrank geht das auch in (oder an der Außenwand angeschraubt) einem größeren Gehäuse;



Das klingt gut, aber grundsätzlich ne frage an euch Kondenswasser ensteht ja erstens wenn warme luft abkühlt oder warme luft an eine kalte oberfläche trifft (schwitzen)....--> 
wenn ihr das kühlsystem der kühlkammer mal außer acht lassen würdet und ihr geht davon aus das die kühlkammer auf dauer auf 0° Celsius kühl bleibt, würde dann in den danderen räumen im gehäuse kondenswasser enstehen wenn man denn aufbau gleich lassen würde ?????


----------



## VVeisserRabe (21. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*

du hast ja immer lastbedingte temperaturschwankungen in hardwarenähe, aber wenn du den kühlschrank nie aufmachst und nen haufen granulat drin hast, eventuell zur kontrolle ne funkwetterstation reinstellen, sollte die luftfeuchtigkeit gegen null gehen und du trotzdem kein kondenswasser mehr haben


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. August 2010)

*AW: Das beste Kühlkonzept aller Zeiten! ! !*



kem2010 schrieb:


> die raumtemperatur im gehäuse sollte die gleiche temp wie schläuche haben, damit sich eben kein kondenswasser bildet, gekühlt wird ja mit der wakü!



Nur würdest du extremgroße Mengen Luft runterkühlen müssen, um mit der überhaupt unter Raumtemperatur zu kommen.




> und da soll 1 bar auch schon genügen, die luft was dann von der anderen seite rauskommt soll dan laut meinem Onk. *extrem* kühl sein, sodass man eben mit "wenig aufwand" so ein alu kühlkörper auf die gewünschte temp. runterkühlen kann, dieser wiederum die kühlkammer kühlt.



Mal von der thermodynamischen Unmöglichkeit abgesehen:
- 1 bar Überdruck ist vielleicht nicht gerade viel, aber wenn man große Mengen Luft mit diesem Druck braucht, ist trotzdem einiges an Leistung nötig
- wenn das Ding kalte Luft produziert, wieso nutzt du diese Luft dann, um mit einem Wärmetauscher andere Luft abzukühlen  



> ehrlich gesagt hab ich noch den richtigen minikompressor nicht gefunden(momentan keine zeit) und weiß nicht wieviel abwärme der produziert.



Solange deine Wundermaschiene auf der Expansion von Luft basiert (die übrigens auch dann erfolgt, wenn du sie einfach aus einem Loch strömen lässt), dann wird er neben seinem Stromverbrauch noch einmal soviel Wärme abgeben, wie die Luft später wieder aufnehmen kann (bis sie Raumtemperatur erreicht, d.h. wenn sie nach Austritt aus deinem System noch deutlich unter Raumtemperatur sein soll, musst du ein vielfaches an Luft durchsetzen und hast somit eine Wärmeentwicklung, die ein vielfaches der abzuführenden Leistung entspricht).





kem2010 schrieb:


> Danke für diesen feedback, naja am anfang wollt ich auch die komponenten von einem kühlschrank in die kühlkammer integrieren, aber mein onkel meinte das die sache mit dem lamellenmotor effektiver ist, weil er anscheinend schon mehrmals mit denen zu tun gehabt haben soll...?!?!?!?!?!



Was sein Onkel zu tun haben hat sollen tun weißt du wohl am zweitbesten (nach ihm), aber nach vorliegenden Informationen hat ein "Lamellenmotor" rein gar nichts mit Temperatursenkung zu tun.



> Das klingt gut, aber grundsätzlich ne frage an euch Kondenswasser ensteht ja erstens wenn warme luft abkühlt oder warme luft an eine kalte oberfläche trifft (schwitzen)....-->



Das ist jetzt zweimal "erstens".
Wenn du ein "zweitens" willst, dann wäre z.B. Kompression erwähnenswert.



> wenn ihr das kühlsystem der kühlkammer mal außer acht lassen würdet und ihr geht davon aus das die kühlkammer auf dauer auf 0° Celsius kühl bleibt, würde dann in den danderen räumen im gehäuse kondenswasser enstehen wenn man denn aufbau gleich lassen würde ?????



Wenn du das innere eines Raumes auf 0°C runterkühlst, werden auch dessen Wände so kalt. Sind die nicht richtig isoliert, kühlt auf deren Außenseite andere Luft ab -> Kondensation.


----------

